# Pyrex Factory, Sunderland, March 09



## Sgt. Pepper (Mar 16, 2009)

Just got back from a 2 hour look round this site.

I went upto the gate, and it was slightly open, but the diggers were in action, so I walked over to the site office and had a chat with the workmen. I asked if they'd mind if I took some photos, they asked how long I'd be and I said 10 mins or so.

They were really cool guys, gave me a hard hat and hi viz and showed me round the site, inside and out, letting me know the history of the place and whatnot, everytime I mentioned how long I'd been they just said 'No worries mate, take as long as you want, it'll be gone next week'

It really was a total chance visit, but as they say, shy bairns get nowt.

Took loads of pics, and got 3 short videos of the site showing how close I was to the diggers tearing the place apart.

The sad thing is, the fella that took me round said had I been a week earlier I'd have seen the full site, but they've just torn half of it down

Anyway, was really nice of them to let me have a look about, they could have easily said no and left it at that, but as it was it ended up being my favorite explore yet.

Incidentally, while we were walking round, they spotted someone stealin copper from the upstairs, and 8 of the workmen took off after him! - made me twice as glad I'd asked for permission.

Theres 80+ photos all told, but I'll post a dozen or so here, the rest are in the album (link at the bottom)

Heres the pics, HDR to follow tonight...



































































Rest of the pics are here
*
EDIT: Heres one of the videos I got showing how close I was to the action*


----------



## King Al (Mar 16, 2009)

Nice one SP, that was a bit of luck you getting them to show you around! shame half was gone but looks like there was still lots to see Looking forward to your next report


----------



## Inverness_TMD (Mar 16, 2009)

So that's what that place was?!! Ive driven past it plenty of times and I only live a few miles down the road!!


----------



## Black Shuck (Mar 16, 2009)

Lucky old you. If you dont ask you dont get eh, Great pics by the way.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Mar 16, 2009)

Heres the HDR ones from today:


































































The rest are here


----------



## BigLoada (Mar 16, 2009)

Brilliant mate and well done! I am really glad someone has finally got to see it. Looks really good inside as well as I guess theres been no vandals in. I went last year a couple of times to check it out when it had just closed and it was mega tight so couldn't get in. Those builders sound like good lads


----------



## james.s (Mar 16, 2009)

I love those HDRs, they are INSANE!!! great work, keep it up!


----------



## OSPA (Mar 26, 2009)

Well Done, these are great! I a now officially not speaking to Dr.Black and Oddity because I've been bugging them for over a year to go there but they didn't want to go to anywhere in sunderland! Now its being knocked down and you got in by just asking, you jammy bugger! Especially love the HDR ones! I sooo jealous.


----------



## vmlopes (Mar 26, 2009)

I'm not a big fan of HDR but these are not half bad. 

Can I ask what software you use and whether they are done from one exposure or multiple shots.

Well done for getting these before its flattened.


----------



## Badoosh (Mar 26, 2009)

Was good of the site guys to give you permission. I am loving the HDR images, especially the second from last, awesome stuff. Well done!


----------



## miss_cakes (Jan 15, 2010)

i remember this place, my grandad used to work here right up till he died. these are some amazing pictures. well done


----------



## Vintage (Jan 21, 2010)

i asked if i could take some photos in here and they said no.. Sexism or what


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Feb 14, 2010)

Vintage said:


> i asked if i could take some photos in here and they said no.. Sexism or what



Must have thought I looked more manly


----------



## Vintage (Feb 14, 2010)

i dunno what i meant by that reply


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Feb 14, 2010)

Must of thought I was some sort of lass lol.....fairly


----------

